# (gelöst) Last emerge --sync was ... ago

## bas89

Hallo,

bei jedem Aufruf von emerge bekomme ich zu Beginn die Meldung

```

* Last emerge --sync was 61d 10h 22m 43s ago.
```

Allerdings habe ich ge„sync“t, sowohl meine Overlays als auch den Portage tree. Woran könnte das liegen?Last edited by bas89 on Tue Jul 05, 2011 5:41 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Josef.95

Hmm.., ungewöhnlich..

was sagt denn 

```
date

und

emerge --info | grep Timestamp
```

Oder poste doch am besten mal die komplette "emerge --info"

----------

## bas89

Hm, nach einem emerge portage ist nun die Meldung 

```
bas89-pc-gentoo64 linux # emerge -e world

 * Last emerge --sync was Mon Jul  4 09:05:02 2011.

```

Und somit okay, oder? Die Zeit muss ich noch stellen. Das war anscheinend das Problem: Sie lag in der Zukunft. Darauf hätte ich sofort kommen können.[/code]

----------

## bas89

Jetzt habe ich ein anderes Problem: Da meine Zeit verkehrt (in der Zukunft) war, sind nun auch die Zeitstempel der Dateien in /usr/bin und vielerorts verkehrt. Und das sorgt für verschiedenste Probleme. Wie könnte ich das korrigieren? Gibt es einen Befehl, mit dem ich alle Dateien touch-en könnte?

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Das kannst du z.B. so machen:

```
find /usr/bin -exec touch {} \;
```

Wie weit war sie denn in der Zukunft? Wenns nur ein Tag ist, dann warte einfach bis morgen, dann hat sich das von selbst erledigt.

Sebastian

----------

## bas89

September liegt mir dann doch zu weit in der Zukunft. Auf die touch-find-Variante hätte ich auch kommen können. Danke!  :Smile: 

----------

